# (A) I've got the LOOK



## TiJoe (21. Januar 2017)

Salut in die Runde!

Nachdem ich früher schon im Classic-Bereich und bei den Youngtimern unterwegs war, wird es jetzt Zeit für meinen ersten Aufbau-Thread bei den CC'lern. 

Während der vergangenen Weihnachtshektik lief mir in der weiten Welt des Internets ein interessanter Rahmen über den Bildschirm. Irgendwie sprach er mich total an und da ich nach dem Sommer eh wieder mal etwas intensiver ins MTB-Fahren einsteigen will, überlegte ich nur kurz, trank während der Diskussion mit meinem Neffen die ein oder andere Gerstenkaltschale und bestellte dann zu später Stunde zweimal den

*Look 986 RSP Black Label* in Größe "M"! 

Leider war dann interfamiliär sehr viel los, so dass ich erst jetzt zur Dokumentation und dem Aufbau durchstarten kann.

Ziel des Aufbaus ist es, ein Radel zusammen zu schrauben, welches zum einen stabil genug für mich ist und zum anderen aber auch einigermaßen leicht ist um auch sportlich unterwegs sein zu können.

Sodele, ich denke jetzt sind es genug der einführenden Worte, es könnten mal ein paar Bilder folgen...


----------



## H8machine (21. Januar 2017)

bin dabei. Sehr, sehr schigger Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (21. Januar 2017)

H8machine schrieb:


> bin dabei. Sehr, sehr schigger Rahmen


Thanx! 

Anbei noch ein erstes Foto von der Waage.
Nicht wirklich leicht, aber auch nicht wirklich schwer.
Ausbaufähig würde ich sagen...


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Januar 2017)

hast du schon passende vorbauten für die rahmen?


----------



## TiJoe (22. Januar 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> hast du schon passende vorbauten für die rahmen?



Jawollja, der Vorbau war bei dem Rahmenset inklusive!


----------



## TiJoe (22. Januar 2017)

Habe auch die ersten Parts rausgesucht und abgelichtet. 
Der Vorbau wird eine Liaison mit meinem Syntace-Lenker eingehen:


----------



## yellow-faggin (22. Januar 2017)

Der Rahmen hat irgendwas, bin mal gespannt wie er fertig aufgebaut aussehen wird 

Aber was haben die in dem Rahmen noch zusätzlich verbaut das der so sackschwer ist, das Gewicht geht ja auch mit Alu in der Größe


----------



## martocom (22. Januar 2017)

Ist ein 26er oder?


----------



## H8machine (22. Januar 2017)

Japp, 986 ist 26 Zoll. Das 989 wäre 29er und 987 das 27,5er


----------



## TiJoe (22. Januar 2017)

H8machine schrieb:


> Japp, 986 ist 26 Zoll. Das 989 wäre 29er und 987 das 27,5er



Genaaaau! 

Für mich als Oldschooler passt ein 26er prima!


----------



## TiJoe (22. Januar 2017)

Hier noch mal ein paar Fotos und Gewichte der Abteilung "Sitzen":



 

 

 

Der Sattel ist zwar nicht besonders leicht, passt mit dem goldenen Dekors aber sehr schön zum Rahmen! 

Dementsprechend auch die SS-Klemme mit der goldenen Tonnenmutter! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (28. Januar 2017)

Sodele, nach einer arbeitsreichen Woche geht es heute hier weiter.
Im Zuge der ganzen Weihnachtsangebote habe ich für den Rahmen noch eine komplette M8000-Grupe erstanden. Sie ist zwar wahrlich nicht leicht, dafür aber schwarz, funktionell und wahrhaft preiswert!

Hier mal die ersten Parts:


----------



## TiJoe (28. Januar 2017)

Für den Antrieb dann noch jene Teile:


----------



## TiJoe (28. Januar 2017)

Ergänzt wird der Antriebsbereich noch durch zwei Non-Shimano-Parts:


----------



## TiJoe (28. Januar 2017)

Mal schauen, wenn meine Garage heute keinen Dauerfrost vermeldet, dann gibt es vielleicht die ersten Steckversuche...


----------



## diodato (30. Januar 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Look. Ich finde die Rennräder noch interessanter als die Mtb's aber viel Spaß mit deinem. Die Farbvariante hätte ich nicht genommen, dir muss es gefallen. Was anderes warum macht man / du sich die Mühe und fotografiert (sack) schwere Teile? Für mich macht das nur Sinn wenn ich selber Hand angelegt habe oder sie wirklich leicht sind. Ein richtig leichtes Bike wird wohl nicht angestrebt. Ich bin gespannt. Gruß


----------



## TiJoe (1. Februar 2017)

diodato schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Look. Ich finde die Rennräder noch interessanter als die Mtb's aber viel Spaß mit deinem. Die Farbvariante hätte ich nicht genommen, dir muss es gefallen. Was anderes warum macht man / du sich die Mühe und fotografiert (sack) schwere Teile? Für mich macht das nur Sinn wenn ich selber Hand angelegt habe oder sie wirklich leicht sind. Ein richtig leichtes Bike wird wohl nicht angestrebt. Ich bin gespannt. Gruß



Servus diodato!

Mit den Rennrädern gebe ich Dir Recht. Die gefallen mir vom Design her auch sehr gut. Ich schaue schon eine Weile nach einer preiswerten TT-Alternative...

Zu der Frage nach den "sackschweren Teilen".
Es ist korrekt, ein richtig leichtes Bike wird es nicht werden. Bei mir steht Funktionalität und Robustheit eindeutig vor Gewicht, wobei es sicherlich sinnvolle Alternativen gibt.
Allerdings denke ich, dass ein Aufbauthread schon vollständig sein sollte. Wenn Fragen nach Gewicht / Funktion aufkommen, dann hat man zumindest einen Überblick. 
Falls das hier im CC-Bereich unüblich ist, dann sorry!

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diodato (1. Februar 2017)

Hi TiJoe ne das passt schon so. ich hatte mal als TT ein Argon18 eventuell eine Alternative. Gruß


----------



## TiJoe (1. Februar 2017)

diodato schrieb:


> Hi TiJoe ne das passt schon so. ich hatte mal als TT ein Argon18 eventuell eine Alternative. Gruß



Ein Argon E 116 fahre ich schon... ;-)


----------



## diodato (1. Februar 2017)

Spitze das hatte ich auch mal. Ich musste es aus gesundheitlichen Gründen verkaufen, könnte es heute aber wieder fahren.


----------



## oneeasy (1. Februar 2017)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Servus diodato!
> 
> Mit den Rennrädern gebe ich Dir Recht. Die gefallen mir vom Design her auch sehr gut. Ich schaue schon eine Weile nach einer preiswerten TT-Alternative...
> 
> ...



ich finde auch die Look Bikes sehr schön und man kann auch mal ein Aufbau verfolgen bzw. gut finden, auch wenn die Parts nicht die Besten/selten oder auch leichtesten sind, wobei letzteres dann sowieso in den Leichtbau gehören würde. Deshalb passt das hier schon rein 

Gruß
oneasy


----------



## TiJoe (19. Februar 2017)

Ich war die Tage, bzw. Abende auch ein wenig am Schrauben und habe das Radel mal in der ersten Ausbaustufe zu Ende geschraubt.
Weitere Einzelfotos und Gewichtsangaben sind wahrscheinlich eher überflüssig.
Die ersten zwei Ausflüge haben mächtig viel Spaß gemacht, allerdings habe ich wohl einen kleinen Anfängerfehler in der Kurbelbestückung gemacht...

Mal schauen was Ihr so sagt:



 

 

 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2017)

das sind nicht wirklich bremsscheiben mit 200/180 mm?!


----------



## TiJoe (19. Februar 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> das sind nicht wirklich bremsscheiben mit 200/180 mm?!



Nein, 180/160mm!


----------



## ArSt (25. Februar 2017)

Geile Kiste Joe!  So ganz anders als z.B. Dein Kahuna. 


TiJoe schrieb:


> habe ich wohl einen kleinen Anfängerfehler in der Kurbelbestückung gemacht...


Zu kleine Kettenblätter? Bei 26" hätte ich mit dieser Kassette eher größere Blätter geordert.
Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## TiJoe (26. Februar 2017)

ArSt schrieb:


> Geile Kiste Joe!  So ganz anders als z.B. Dein Kahuna.
> 
> Zu kleine Kettenblätter? Bei 26" hätte ich mit dieser Kassette eher größere Blätter geordert.
> Es grüßt Dich der Armin!



Moin Armin!

Da hat sich doch ein "alter Bekannter" im aktuellen Thread eingefunden. Freut mich! 

Tja, das Kahuna ist verkauft, aber das Clark Kent u. a. hängen noch in der Garage rum.
Allerdings fahre ich in letzter Zeit wieder deutlich mehr Fahrrad und dabei auch eher moderneres Material...

Du hast übrigens Recht. Die Kettenblätter, bzw. die Kassette sind mein Problem. Irgendwie scheint alles auf die größeren Radgrößen angepasst worden zu sein und ich habe es leider nicht geschnallt. Ich habe gestern bei Hibike versucht dementsprechende Q-Rings für meine 3D+ am LOOK zu besorgen, aber die scheint es in den entsprechenden Konfigurationen nicht zu geben. Ich werde nachher mal eine 11-fach Ultegra Kassette dran schrauben und schauen wie es sich schaltet. Shimano hat die Produktion von 11-fach MTB-Kassetten für 26-Zoll ja anscheinend eingestellt.

Gruß Joe


----------



## ArSt (26. Februar 2017)

Hallo Joe!

Das war Zufall, dass ich in diese Abteilung des Forums gefunden habe. Normal bin ich ja auch eher bei den Klassikern zugegen, manchmal noch bei den Youngtimern und den Trekkern. Ähnlich wie bei Dir, bin ich die letzten zwei Jahre aber hauptsächlich mit neuerem Material unterwegs: In meinem Fall ein leichtes 29er.
Das es spezielle 11fach-Kassetten für 26" gegeben hat ist mir eigentlich noch nie aufgefallen. Ich habe nur bemerkt, dass die großen Ritzel immer größer geworden sind (mag ich nicht). Dafür gibt es im Roadbereich Kassetten bei denen das große Ritzel bis zu 32 Zähne hat.
Lässt sich solch eine Road-Kassette überhaupt auf einen MTB-Freilauf montieren? Diese Road-Kassetten sind doch etwas breiter (1,85mm).
Hier gibt es eine 11fach MTB-Kassette 11-32 aus Titan: https://www.m-bikeparts.de/Fahrradkassetten/Mtb-Mountainbike-Ritzel/11-32-Zahnkranz-11-Fach/
Die sollte auf einen normalen Shimano MTB-Freilauf passen. Allerdings kann ich diese Kassette nicht empfehlen: Für diesen Preis hält die sich entschieden zu kurz, bei mir war so eine (10fach-) Kassette nach einem Sommer durch. Jetzt verwende ich eine SRAM 10fach-Kassette 11-32. Die ist fast genauso leicht wie Titan, hält dafür aber deutlich länger.
Schreib mal wie es Dir mit der Ultegra-Kassette ergangen ist.

Grüße, Armin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (5. März 2017)

Tja, was soll ich sagen. Irgendwie passt alles nicht wirklich zusammen. 
Ich habe die Ultegra-Kassette zwar montiert, aber sie stand über den Achsanschlag hinaus. Sie scheint also wirklich breiter zu bauen als die XT!
Ich habe dann den Achsanschlag entfernt und 4 Tune-Unterlegscheiben aufgesteckt, leider reicht das immer noch nicht. 



 

Ich weiß gerade nicht mehr weiter. Es gibt keine kleinere Abstufung bei den XT-Kassetten und die RR-Kassetten passen nicht.
Wie soll ich denn eine sinnvolle Abstufung realisieren?
Mein LRS ist mit Tune-Naben aufgebaut:



 

Hat einer von euch noch Ideen und/oder Tipps?
Thanx & Gruß, Joe


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2017)

wie breit ist der freilaufkörper?


----------



## ArSt (5. März 2017)

Kleinste normale Kassette für MTB und 11fach finde ich nur 11-40.
Momentan würde ich sagen Du brauchst größere Kettenblätter. Was aber der Umwerfer dazu meint?
Andere Möglichkeit wäre ein Tune-Freilauf mit rechter Abschlusskappe für Road, ich weiß aber nicht ob es dazu nicht auch eine längere Achse braucht und evtl. Hinterrad neu zentrieren.
Übrigens darfst Du nicht einfach Unterlegscheiben unter die Abschlusskappe stecken: Dort wird das Lagerspiel der Tune-Nabe mit Abstimmscheiben auf 0,1 bis 0,2mm eingestellt, siehe Manual.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. März 2017)

Die Breite der Rennrad-Kassetten ist seit 11-fach auch größer als bisher. Die Aussage mit den eingestellten Kassetten für 26" musst du mal erklären - 11-fach ist bei Shimano Stand der Technik. Gibt halt nur nix mit kleinen Ritzeln (11-32 oder so). Mit Laufradgrößen hat das herzlich wenig zu tun. Was verstehst du denn unter sinnvoller Abstufung?
Die Rennrad-Kassette solltest du auch gar nicht vernünftig mit dem MTB-Schalthebel bedienen können. Auch wenn du einen RR-Freilauf montiert bekommen solltest.


----------



## TiJoe (5. März 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> wie breit ist der freilaufkörper?


34,5 mm


----------



## ArSt (5. März 2017)

Hm, wie wäre es dann mit einer 10fach MTB-Kassette? Z.B. https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...sette-cs-m771-10-11-32-zaehne-38237/wg_id-402
Dazu braucht es rechts einen neuen Shifter, das Schaltwerk sollte aber passen.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2017)

TiJoe schrieb:


> 34,5 mm


mein freilauf auch, und der ist definitiv nicht rennrad 11fach kompatibel.


----------



## TiJoe (5. März 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> mein freilauf auch, und der ist definitiv nicht rennrad 11fach kompatibel.



Meiner auch nicht! ;-)


----------



## TiJoe (5. März 2017)

ArSt schrieb:


> Hm, wie wäre es dann mit einer 10fach MTB-Kassette? Z.B. https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...sette-cs-m771-10-11-32-zaehne-38237/wg_id-402
> Dazu braucht es rechts einen neuen Shifter, das Schaltwerk sollte aber passen.



Naja, dass wäre sicherlich eine Option. Allerdings würde ich einen solchen Umbau erst in Erwägung ziehen, wenn 11-fach gar nicht funktioniert!

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (5. März 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die Breite der Rennrad-Kassetten ist seit 11-fach auch größer als bisher. Die Aussage mit den eingestellten Kassetten für 26" musst du mal erklären - 11-fach ist bei Shimano Stand der Technik. Gibt halt nur nix mit kleinen Ritzeln (11-32 oder so). Mit Laufradgrößen hat das herzlich wenig zu tun. Was verstehst du denn unter sinnvoller Abstufung?
> Die Rennrad-Kassette solltest du auch gar nicht vernünftig mit dem MTB-Schalthebel bedienen können. Auch wenn du einen RR-Freilauf montiert bekommen solltest.



"Eingestellt" war wohl falsch ausgedrückt!
Shimano stellt keine 11-fach MTB-Kassetten mit kleinerer Abstufung als 11-40 her.
Dies ist m. E. der Abkehr von 3-fach KB und 26 Zoll geschuldet.

Eine sinnvolle Abstufung wäre eine adäquate zu den von mir früher verwendeten 44/34/24 und 11-32.
Ich müsste auf Ritzelrechner.de mal schauen welche KB ich bei zweifach benötige. Gefühlsmäßig würde ich auf 42/30 bei einer 11-40 schätzen.
Diese KB gibt es allerdings nicht in der von mir gewünschten Konfiguration und als Q-Rings...

Gruß Joe


----------



## ArSt (5. März 2017)

Und wenn Du nur das kleine Kettenblatt von einem anderen Hersteller nimmst?
So z.B.:


 

Beim kleinen Blatt ist es egal von wem das kommt. Ich kenne jetzt blos nicht Deinen Lochkreisdurchmesser, auf der Rotor-Seite haben die Kettenblätter nur Vierloch-Befestigung, Du hast aber Fünfloch.


----------



## TiJoe (6. März 2017)

Moin Armin!

Danke für dein Engagement!
Die Grafik beschreibt aber doch ein 3-fach System?!
Ich bräuchte doch eine 2-fach KB-Abstufung, welche mit der 11-40 Kassette eine ähnliche Abstufung wie das alte 3-fach System mit 11-32 Kassette generiert.
Oder habe ich gerade einen Gedankenknoten...

Gruß Joe


----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2017)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich sagen. Irgendwie passt alles nicht wirklich zusammen.
> Ich habe die Ultegra-Kassette zwar montiert, aber sie stand über den Achsanschlag hinaus. Sie scheint also wirklich breiter zu bauen als die XT!
> Ich habe dann den Achsanschlag entfernt und 4 Tune-Unterlegscheiben aufgesteckt, leider reicht das immer noch nicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 581002
> ...



11fach Shimano Rennvelo Kassetten bauen 1.8mm breiter als das 11fach MTB-Pendant des gleichen Herstellers. Warum auch immer, von daher muss du wohl oder übel eine MTB-Kassette verbauen.


http://www.tune.de/faq/kann-ich-eine-11-fach-kassette-auf-einem-10-fach-freilauf-fahren


----------



## TiJoe (6. März 2017)

Also in etwa so:
Sorry für das schlechte Foto, bin im Büro...


----------



## Berrrnd (6. März 2017)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Warum auch immer


das ist doch ganz einfach.

das große ritzel bei der mtb kassette schließt nicht mit dem spider ab, sondern ist in richtung der speichen eingerückt.
bei der rennradkassette ist dies nicht der fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> das ist doch ganz einfach.
> 
> das große ritzel bei der mtb kassette schließt nicht mit dem spider ab, sondern ist in richtung der speichen eingerückt.
> bei der rennradkassette ist dies nicht der fall.



Das ist die Erklärung warum die 11fach RR-Kassette nicht auf einen 10-fach Freilauf passt, die 11fach MTB-Variante aber schon......
Warum das bei einer RR-Kassette nicht wie bei einer MTB-Kassette sein kann erklärt das leider nicht, sondern dieser Umstand ist eher der Geldvermehrungstaktik der Hersteller geschuldet, da alle RR-Fahrer bei der Umrüstung von 10fach auf 11fach einen neuen Freilauf, bzw. neuen LRS benötigen (ich inklusive)


----------



## mete (6. März 2017)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Warum das bei einer RR-Kassette nicht wie bei einer MTB-Kassette sein kann erklärt das leider nicht



Wer sich mal ein wenig Gedanken über die geometrischen Verhältnisse an einem HR macht, wird sehr schnell erkennen, dass man ein großes MTB-Ritzel (42T oder größer) sehr weit nach innen schieben kann, ein großes RR-Ritzel (<= 32T) aber wegen des deutlich geringeren Durchmessers eben nicht, da hier die Speichen im Weg wären. Mit Geldvermehrungspolitik der Hersteller hat das nichts zu tun, das wäre wohl eher der Fall gewesen, wenn man auch beim MTB auf einen breiteren Freilauf umgestiegen wäre.


----------



## ArSt (6. März 2017)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Die Grafik beschreibt aber doch ein 3-fach System?!
> Ich bräuchte doch eine 2-fach KB-Abstufung, welche mit der 11-40 Kassette eine ähnliche Abstufung wie das alte 3-fach System mit 11-32 Kassette generiert.
> Oder habe ich gerade einen Gedankenknoten...


Ich dachte Du hast vorne drei Kettenblätter, was bei einem 26er-MTB eigentlich nichts Ungewöhnliches ist. Damit wäre eine Anpassung der Entfaltungen über das kleine Kettenblatt am billigsten. Die anderen beiden Kettenblätter sind von Rotor ja fest gegeben und nicht veränderbar.
Zwei Kettenblätter würde ich am 26er nicht empfehlen, damit fühle ich mich am 29er schon leicht eingeschränkt. Zumindest bei mir hier in den Alpen.
Nur die Angabe einer 11-32 Kassette im 3fach System ist eigentlich zu wenig, für Vergleiche sollte man auch die Kettenblattgrößen (ich habe sie von der Rotor, weil ich annahm, dass Du das dortige 3fach System verwendest: http://rotorbike.com/catalog/german...blatter/q-rings/qx3/q-ring-qx3-104-64bcd.html) kennen. Und Deine Streckenvorlieben.


----------



## nobbixl (25. März 2017)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch noch Ideen und/oder Tipps?
> Thanx & Gruß, Joe


Moin, falls das Problem noch akut ist, hier "http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbauthread-cyclocross-altagsrad-mein-schaefchen.829198/page-4", Post 65 und 98, wurde durch fräsen gelöst.
Evtl. hilft's weiter.

so long
Norbert


----------



## TiJoe (27. März 2017)

@nobbixl : Danke für den Hinweis, aber Fräsen ist nicht gerade meine Paradedisziplin...

Ich habe jetzt die 11-40er Kassette montiert und den Umwerfer so eingestellt, dass er mit den Q-Rings funktioniert. Allerdings fahre ich jetzt alles auf dem "großen" Blatt...
Mal schauen wie es dann an einem ernsten Berg aussieht.  ;-)

Gruß Joe


----------



## TiJoe (8. April 2017)

Heute die zweite TE mit ca. 1000 Hm gemacht.
Der Hobel macht sich wirklich gut! 
Das Konzept scheint doch aufzugehen und bergauf schaden ein paar Ritzel als Reserve ja nicht... 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2017)

ich würde echt gerne mal ein bild mit dir auf dem rad sehen.


----------



## ArSt (8. April 2017)

Klassiker halt..., oder Rahmen zu klein. 
Was hast Du denn jetzt eigentlich für Kettenblätter montiert und wieviele? Und sag nicht nur einfach Q-Rings.


----------



## TiJoe (8. April 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> ich würde echt gerne mal ein bild mit dir auf dem rad sehen.



Da kann ich dann halt schlecht fotografieren...


----------



## TiJoe (8. April 2017)

ArSt schrieb:


> Klassiker halt..., oder Rahmen zu klein.
> Was hast Du denn jetzt eigentlich für Kettenblätter montiert und wieviele? Und sag nicht nur einfach Q-Rings.



2-fach Q-Rings in 26/38!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (8. April 2017)

Na, da sieht die Ritzelrechnertabelle schon ganz gut aus. 38 vorne zu 11 hinten ist halt mit einem 26er etwas mager, aber bergab braucht man ja nicht unbedingt auch noch treten.
Jedenfalls wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß mit der neuen Feile, Joe!
Armin.


----------

